# Wood Stove Smoker????



## buffsbbq

Hello,

I recently decided to build a smoker for the first time. I have been doing some research into them a little but just have a couple of food safety questions. 

I am wanting my first smoker to be as cheap as possible for my first build. The smoker that I had decided on building was  double barrel smoker. Mostly I have found some plans have gotten most of the parts for free. Recently my grandmother has giving me an old Woodchief wood burning stove. I had the idea for using the stove as my firebox and just using a barrel on top for the cooking.

I wasn't sure if the firebricks inside the stove would be safe for food cooking. Or let alone the stove its self. I do plan on trying to clean the stove out as much as possible. Does anyone have an experience with this. I did see a few other people talking about wood stove fireboxes but no mention of the fire bricks.

Thank you.


----------



## alblancher

I would guess as long as the firebrick isn't actually blocks of asbestos you should be fine.  Sounds like a great idea,  if you can figure out how to do it wouldn't it be great to have a cook top in addition to the smoker?

I would really like to see this build, would you post some pics of the process?


----------



## buffsbbq

I would glad to post pics as I build. I am hoping to start my build tomorrow. As soon as I get the wood stove out of the basement. lol

I sure hope that the bricks are not asbestos. But how would I know? I just don't want to get anyone who eats my food sick!!!

I thought about having a cook top on it since the top would probably be pretty hot. The stove isn't one designed for a cook top but I believe it would be hot enough to have one. 

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## chef jimmyj

From what I can see of the stove design there should be no issues. Plenty of Pizza and other Wood burning ovens are lined with Fire Brick...JJ


----------



## alblancher

you should notice fiber if asbestos.  I doubt it will be a problem for you but not knowing anything about the stove just something to watch out for.


----------



## hestonallcorn

Hello, new member here.  I recently finished a wood stove smoker project, and was looking around the world wide inter-web to see if there were any others out there. I used an 90s model Waterford wood stove, piped the smoke to an offset white pine smoke box built around replacement racks for an oven. It was easy to put together, and fairly cheap. Would be glad to post the entire process, here is the end result.













IMG_0938.jpg



__ hestonallcorn
__ Feb 1, 2014


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Hes  (just too big to type out)

I waould love to see the entire process

Gary


----------



## hestonallcorn

Hey Gary, I started a new thread and put all of the pics up there, search for wood stove smoker.


----------

